# ICE IS ON!!



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Found a little ice to kick off the 2009-2010 ice fishing season! Its been 3 years since I last punched a hole (just got back from a mission in Florida this spring), and boy did it feel good!!! Can't wait for some real water to ice up.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That a boy!!! I believe you are the first... nice work!! I'll wait till theres a good 4 inches to get out.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** how high were you in elevation? did you see any Ice on bigger lakes?


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

There was 2-3 inches of ice and elevation was around 9,000-10,000 feet, it was up on the Manti. Quite a bit of snow, needed all of the four wheel drive to get in. Wish I had some snow sleds, i'd be hitting all the lakes up there. Didn't check any other lakes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> That a boy!!! I believe you are the first... nice work!! I'll wait till theres a good 4 inches to get out.


Don't tell anyone else, but I just drove by Scofield and there is plenty there for you. Let me know how it goes and be sure and take a flotation device and leave the auger home.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW I cant wait


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > That a boy!!! I believe you are the first... nice work!! I'll wait till theres a good 4 inches to get out.
> ...


Good to know! I had a discussion with a friend about that yesterday. I thought there was NO way there was ice there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Don't tell anyone else, but I just drove by Scofield and there is plenty there for you. Let me know how it goes and be sure and take a flotation device and leave the auger home.
> 
> 
> Nor-tah said:
> ...


You being serious clark?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Let me know how it goes and be sure and take a flotation device and *leave the auger home.*


Everybody can save their gas and time. It ain't frozen yet.

Fishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how it goes and be sure and take a flotation device and *leave the auger home.*
> ...


? ahh..... didnt see the last part???  So no ice, even in the dam arm?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Not enough to walk on.

I went by last night about 9:00. Some ice on the shore by the dam. 

fishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I fished Scofield today from my tube from 10:30 until 4:00. The dam arm is almost all frozen, the south end, north end of Madsen bay, and where upper fish creek comes in is also frozen. A good portion of the reservoir was covered with a thin sheet when I got there but by the time I left most of the reservoir was open water. The water temp was 36 degrees. It won't be long before you guys can walk on water. Good Luck!!


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

how was the fishing from the tube, I am planning a trip up there friday


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I really want to know how much of Scofield was frozen. I am doing an exploratory ice trip up there tomorrow hoping to find 2.5 inches over at least 8 feet of water. If the dam arm was frozen past the docks thru Tuesday, there should be places with 3 inches of safe with these low temps and calm weather (no wind). Anyone drive by Scofield today?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> I really want to know how much of Scofield was frozen. I am doing an exploratory ice trip up there tomorrow hoping to find 2.5 inches over at least 8 feet of water. If the dam arm was frozen past the docks thru Tuesday, there should be places with 3 inches of safe with these low temps and calm weather (no wind). Anyone drive by Scofield today?


I've heard it's been warmer the higher you go do to the inversion. I'm sure they get pretty cold at night though. So who knows let us know how it goes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell anyone else, but I just drove by Scofield and there is plenty there for you. Let me know how it goes and be sure and take a flotation device and leave the auger home.
> ...


Nice quote fixed!! And cousin Eddie say no, I am not being serious! 
As of Sunday am there was very little ice with the most being Madsen Bay and very little at that, dam bay was wide open. We spent the whole weekend at a cabin and the highest it ever got was about 28 being about 17 most of the weekend, so it will be moving quickly. 
Sorry guys, I should have made my bad joke more obvious! I did see some rutting bucks nearby, nothing huge, but fun to watch.


----------

